# BMW 740 Full Correction Teaser



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

I don't normally do teasers but there is a bit more to do on this one yet, however here are a couple of teaser pics from a BMW 740 that I'm fully correcting and the paint is rock hard :buffer:

Just some Cutting and Polishing - no Refining, Glaze or LSP (all still to come ):



















Thanks for looking and keep your eyes peeled.


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Ohh that looks a mess!:buffer:


----------



## *TAY* (May 17, 2009)

Looks excellent so far, thats some harsh paint work to go at there! 

Next installment please


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

flippin' eck, what a mess. Bring on the photos!


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

Look forward to it...all correction by DA?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

thats some 50/50!!!

Looking forward to the rest.....

:thumb:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

OMG Alex... those are the 50/50's of the year there! Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks people :thumb:



KleenChris said:


> Look forward to it...all correction by DA?


Yes :wall: I must get a Rotary!


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work, especially for DA (i need a rotary too), looking forward to the write up.


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

What in all that is holy has been done to that BMW :doublesho

Lets face it we often us the analogy about gumbies polishing with brillo pads, I never ever imagined I would actually find one. Let alone a solid guy like you to sort it :lol::lol: I certainly hope he is a good mate:thumb: :lol::lol::lol:

Bet you could have done the Civic Type R 3 times over in the time its taken to clear that beast.

Well, my hat is off, I salute you sir Alex.

Cant wait for the rest and the description of what you went through.

Best of british mate thats all I can say:thumb:


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

Flippin' amazing correction!!

Nice one, that really was a shocker!


----------



## boxstaman (Jun 25, 2007)

Your becoming a hard paint ***** Al! You love it. You just can't get enough of it!! Thats a cracking state buddy.

I've got a 528 TOURING you can try your hand at next - now that will be an epic!! And I'm sure there are a few others I can round up for you!! I would offer you my mum's MX5, but I think that would be too easy for you these days..........


----------



## tifosotony (Nov 20, 2008)

Please tell us you just photoshopped that level of paint destruction, surely no-one could be that cruel? :thumb:

I tip my hat to you sir, looking forward to see the finished car.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks guys!



Mr Face said:


> What in all that is holy has been done to that BMW :doublesho
> 
> Lets face it we often us the analogy about gumbies polishing with brillo pads, I never ever imagined I would actually find one. Let alone a solid guy like you to sort it :lol::lol: I certainly hope he is a good mate:thumb: :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> ...


Cheers mate - more like 5 times with the Civic lol!



boxstaman said:


> Your becoming a hard paint ***** Al! You love it. You just can't get enough of it!! Thats a cracking state buddy.
> 
> I've got a 528 TOURING you can try your hand at next - now that will be an epic!! And I'm sure there are a few others I can round up for you!! I would offer you my mum's MX5, but I think that would be too easy for you these days..........


Cheers bud and this 7 series is big enough! I think your Mum and Dad did mention their cars to me at your Wedding 



tifosotony said:


> Please tell us you just photoshopped that level of paint destruction, surely no-one could be that cruel? :thumb:
> 
> I tip my hat to you sir, looking forward to see the finished car.


Cheers and if only - that is pure elbow grease (well machine elbow grease)


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Liking these 50/50s


----------



## rockhopper (Apr 9, 2007)

Fair bit of graft put in there with a DA, splendid work buddy.

Clear your PM's :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Looks like fun Alex, some nice 50/50 comparisons.:thumb:


----------



## dizzydiesel (Aug 12, 2008)

That looks great.
Can't wait to see the finished product


----------



## kbaskim (Apr 18, 2009)

Just amazing, I can't wait to see the finished car.


----------



## Bigears (Feb 5, 2008)

Amazing. Look forward to seeing the finished article. :thumb:


----------



## LCCoolH (May 18, 2009)

Looks like you have got your work cut out with this one!:lol:


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

looking mint mate...


----------



## clcollins (Jul 30, 2007)

That's one hell of a contrast in picture 1, looking forward to seeing the rest.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

nice one Haydock looks like it has had some rather bad paintwork too!

Bit like the A8 i did at the weekend!


----------



## 328igt (May 18, 2009)

Excellent work fella, what a difference that has made.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks guys - hoping to finish of the main polishing later today, then wash/refine/LSP over the weekend


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Excellent correction teasers Alex ! Love to see the final write up :thumb:

Mario


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

thats amazing work 

your pm box is full mate, ive a few Q's i hope you can answer


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks guys.



BRUN said:


> thats amazing work
> 
> your pm box is full mate, ive a few Q's i hope you can answer


Cheers and try your PM now if you like - happy to help if I can


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Any update on this thread bud, would like to see the finished product


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

As with all the others, im definitely looking forward to the finished article, that looks swirl city.

Can i ask what age the 7 is?


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks guys.



saxoboy07 said:


> Any update on this thread bud, would like to see the finished product


No not yet sorry - the car is done but I just haven't had time to sit down and do the write up. We did a few mods also like light tints etc so there is a lot to capture plus loads of good 50/50 plus correction shots.

I will try and do it soon :thumb:

P.S. The car is 13yo IIRC.


----------



## StuaR32t (Jun 6, 2009)

Well Done! 

whack a set of 22in chromes on it too dawg! and you've got yourself a baller!!!


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

That looks fantastic, Can`t wait to see the finished motor !!:thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Hoping to finish the car off this weekend, so keep your eyes peeled for the write up


----------



## dw0510 (Oct 22, 2006)

Wow what a mess indeed! Nice work so far Alex


----------



## momentum001 (Mar 1, 2007)

Great work i always like ur post and great correction with DA :thumb:
looking forward to se it finish


----------



## scotty26 (Jan 20, 2007)

Truely awesome work especially with a DA - can't wait to see the rest of this one!


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Any update yet bud on this? itching to see the results:argie:


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

Fantastic teaser's Alex :thumb:


----------



## 98m3/4 (Aug 12, 2009)

I am growing seriously impatient here......


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Top work so far mate:thumb:

Looking forward to the finals


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks guys.



98m3/4 said:


> I am growing seriously impatient here......


Sorry I know but its just finishing the time to write it up and upload all the pics :wall:


----------



## Trig (Jun 9, 2008)

The teaser looks great, just looking forward to the rest of the write up now


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Great 50/50 mate:thumb:


----------



## 98m3/4 (Aug 12, 2009)

Oy!

How many photos did you take?



ahaydock said:


> Sorry I know but its just finishing the time to write it up and upload all the pics :wall:


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

That is a real mess! Looks like its coming along like an absolute gem though, a big high five to that


----------



## cazz1000 (Oct 8, 2008)

gud job mate 

wat machine r u using??


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

blimey what an improvement, any chance of pics of the whole car before and then after?


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

looks a good one i must admit this one...


----------



## dean j (Mar 30, 2007)

Wheres the write up then???

Dying to see this one!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks.



cazz1000 said:


> gud job mate
> 
> wat machine r u using??


Cheers - Megs G220.



mistryn said:


> blimey what an improvement, any chance of pics of the whole car before and then after?


Cheers - They will come with the full write up.



dean j said:


> Wheres the write up then???
> 
> Dying to see this one!


Thanks - it will come soon (ish)... Might have to wait until after my holiday though.


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

A G220... I've had experience on BMW paint with this machine before and it is slow going! Fair play. A rotary might be the way forward if you haven't invested already


----------



## 98m3/4 (Aug 12, 2009)

will we ever see the photos?


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

+1 was really looking forward to seeing this turn around on such a big barge.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

+2 :thumb:


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

We should start a pole to see which arrives first. The write up or the TT


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Ha ha I'm starting to get through all my write ups as you may have noticed so this one is on the way, but I have a few others to do 1st and this is a biggie so please bear with me :thumb:


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

ahaydock said:


> Ha ha I'm starting to get through all my write ups as you may have noticed so this one is on the way, but I have a few others to do 1st and this is a biggie so please bear with me :thumb:


We will. A few of us are waiting for this one:buffer:


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

i'm looking forward to this one too


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

UPDATE: Firstly I know a few of you have been waiting for this, however with work getting really busy and this being a huge job with lots of detailing and mods to photo I just haven't had the time to do this. But now I am off for a few days so plan to have this written up by the time I go back on the 4th Jan 2010.

Keep your eyes open...


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

ahaydock - always enjoy your threads/posts so really cant wait for more.


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

That looks fantastic!


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

very nice pics 50/50 :thumb:


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

I thought the 7 I did last month was bad! 

hope it went well!


----------



## AliBailey88 (Oct 13, 2009)

actualy frickin excited for this


----------



## Lee Yoder (Sep 11, 2008)

Teasers look great! I hope you really put some detail into the write-up as far as tools and processes, it will be a hit! Subscribed and looking forward to the final edition!

Later,
Lee


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Sorted the pics last night and uploaded them so just need to do the lengthy bit of the text and inserting the pics...


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Must be DW's biggest tease 

I'm keeping my eyes out for the full write-up


----------



## AliBailey88 (Oct 13, 2009)

Surely any day now


----------



## 98m3/4 (Aug 12, 2009)

wow. i see this didn't get posted yet... unless it is somewhere else... :/


----------



## mxb74 (Sep 25, 2009)

Hahaha what a difference, Must have been done with a wire wool mitten ! Top job look forward to the rest


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

See here guys for the full report: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=148402


----------

